# To Take An Exam



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim 

Mam pytanie odnośnie sformułowania "_*to take*_ an exam/test/quiz.etc" Już wiem, że można powiedzieć i "oblać" i "zdać" egzamin/sprawdzian", ale nie umiem wyrażić po prostu "to take an exam..etc." Chodzi mi o to, że ktoś jest już po egzaminie, ale nie jest pewien, czy zdał czy oblał ten egzamin.

Np.
_I passed_ the exam - Zdałem egzamin. (Już wiem, że dobrze mi wyszło.)
_I failed_ the exam. - Oblałem egzamin. (Niestety, nie udało mi się zdać.)
_I took_ the exam. (Właśnie zakończyłem egzamin, ale nie wiem, jaki będzie wynik.)

Gdybym miał strzelać, to powiedziałbym albo "napisać" albo "podejść do egzaminu", ale w ogóle, nie mam żielonego pojęcia.

Według PWN, można powiedzieć "podejść do egzaminu", ale nie wiem czy znaczy to samo co "to pass". Czy może znaczy coś zupełnie innego?http://www.pwn.pl/?module=multisearch&search=podej%B6%E6+do+egzaminu

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi. 
-Kos


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Moim zdaniem "podejść do egzaminu" lub "przystąpić do egzaminu" jest w porządku


----------



## Programmer

Kamila mądrze prawi.

Można też po prostu powiedzieć "miałem egzamin". Samo take nie ma zbyt wiele wspólnego z pass czy fail. To raczej właśnie informacje o przystąpieniu doń.
Podejść do czegoś chyba oznaczać wykonać próbę. Czyli informujesz, że spróbowałeś napisać egzamin .

I've just taken an exam. I don't know the result yet. - Właśnie miałem egzamin. Nie znam jeszcze wyniku.
I took an exam yesterday. I passed. - Miałem wczoraj egzamin. Zdałem.


----------



## Kos

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 

Wow! I can't believe I didn't think to simply use the phrase "miałem egzamin". Haha głupio mi! 


P.S. Czy gdzieś zrobiłem jakieś błędy gramatyczyne, to proszę o poprawienie.


----------



## Programmer

Kos said:


> P.S. Czy gdzieś zrobiłem jakieś błędy gramatyczyne, to proszę o poprawienie.



Ale wtopa. Nie wiem czy zauważyłeś, ale nie zwróciłem uwagi na Twoje dane i próbowałem Ci tłumaczyć co znaczy "take an exam". Myślałem, że pytanie zadał polak. Myślę, że możesz to uznać za komplement.

Zrobiłeś jeden błąd; w ostatnim zdaniu. Powinno być:


> Jeśli/jeżeli gdzieś zrobiłem jakieś błędy gramatyczyne, to proszę o poprawienie.


albo


> Czy gdzieś zrobiłem jakieś błędy gramatyczyne? (Jeśli tak, to) proszę o poprawienie.


----------



## Kos

Jeszcze raz dziękuję!  Chętnie uznaję to za komplement.


----------



## Programmer

Miło, że mogłem pomóc


----------



## Thomas1

Może zainteresuje Cię kilka synonimów i komentarzy na ich temat:

_I passed_ the exam - Zdałem (egzamin)./ Zaliczyłem (egzamin). [w moim odczuciu drugie złożenie jest odrobinę bardziej potoczne od poprzedniego]


_I failed_ the exam. - Nie zdałem (egzaminu). -- jest najbliższym odpowiednikiem 'fail' w tym kontekście, też 'nie zaliczyłem (egzaminu).
'oblałem egzamin' jest bliższe 'flunk the exam', bo oba, jak mniemam, są typowe raczej dla słowa mówionego niż pisanego. 'oblać' ma jeszcze tę zaletę, że można go użyć w taki sposób: wykładowca oblał go na egzaminie z filozofii. -- the teacher flunked him on the philosophy exam.
'uwalić (egzamin)' [bardzo potoczne], chyba głównie znane w środowisku studenckim


_I took_ the exam. -- 'podejść do egzaminu' lub 'przystąpić do egzaminu' to dwa frazeologizmy z nieco oficjalnym zabarwieniem.
'zdawać (egzamin)' -- podobny do poprzedników, tylko neutralny, używa się go tylko z czasownikiem w formie niedokonanej (forma dokonana oznacza już 'pass the exam')
mieć egzamin -- często używane, neutralne
'pisać egzamin' -- neutralne
'składać/złożyć egzamin' -- styl urzędowy, rzadko można je usłyszeć w potocznej polszczyźnie


----------



## Kos

Dziękuję, Thomas  
This info is quite useful. I'm glad you explained those synonims in depth because I never quite knew how to correctly use them.


----------

